# Venezuelan Garrote (stickfighting)...



## geezer (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't know how many of you guys have heard of _Garrote_, but it's a stickfighting art with a sort of curious parallel development to FMA. Anyway, an old Wing Chun/Eskrima friend of mine has spent the last couple of decades researching this rare art to promote and preserve it for the future. It turns out he's coming through Phoenix on his way to do a demo in Las Vegas at "CombatCon". I've talked him into giving a demo when he's here... See below:

_It is my privilege to invite the Valley's FMA community to attend a special workshop in the rare stickfighting art of Garrote with Prof. Bruno Cruicchi of Caracas Venezuela. Prof. Cruicchi, a noted linguist, has studied and taught various martial arts throughout his life, including various forms of Kung-fu and Eskrima. In recent decades he has devoted himself to preserving and promoting interest in the little known art of Garrote as practiced in the villages of his native country.  

The workshop will be held Tues. evening at 7:45pm on June 21st at the Christown Branch YMCA on the NW corner of 17th Ave. and Missouri in Phoenix. A voluntary donation of $15 is requested. For more information please contact Steve Frerichs at vtsifusteve@gmail.com or phone (602) 358-9520 _

OK, I'll be honest. I don't know anything more about Garrote than what I posted above... and what little I could find on _youtube_. But, I'm always really curious. If there's anybody else who lives in the Phoenix metro area who feels the same way, get in touch! It should be fun. --Steve (aka "Geezer")


----------



## geezer (Jun 26, 2011)

Well, Prof. Bruno Cruicchi came to Phoenix and demonstrated his  nation's art of _Garrote_ to a small but appreciative group of martial artists, mainly from local FMA groups including _Kada Anan_ (DeCuerdas, Serrada and Largo Mano), _Latosa Escrima_, and _DTE_ (Direct Torres Escrima). Here's a videoclip of _Garrote Venezolano, Estilo Larense_ including some great old masters, as well as some of the people Bruno trains with in his native Venezuela.


----------



## K831 (Jun 26, 2011)

I hope it went well! I'm disappointed I couldn't be there, had to leave town for work again. You'll have to fill me in later.


----------

